# Puppy Stopped Growing After 6 Months



## KayasDad77 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi everyone,

We have a 1 year old female who is currently 45 pounds and hasn’t gained any weight or height since the 6/7 month mark. She also has not gotten her first heat yet. The vet just ruled out EPI today and basically has zero answers for her stunted development. Does anyone have experience or insights into this situation?

Thanks


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Breed standard for a female GSD is 49-71 lbs. She is will probably fill out and gain a few pounds over the next year or so. Did she have small parents? She could just be genetically small. There are advantages to having a smaller rather than larger GSD. 
As long as she is healthy enjoy your girl. 
Oh...we love pictures!


----------



## KayasDad77 (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks for the response. Her parents are average size if I remember correctly. Is it normal for her to not have her first heat yet? 
I haven’t quite figured out how to upload pics in here yet!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

KayasDad77 said:


> Thanks for the response. Her parents are average size if I remember correctly. Is it normal for her to not have her first heat yet?
> I haven’t quite figured out how to upload pics in here yet!


It's not unheard of to have a first heat cycle at a year old or later.


----------



## Teeny83 (Feb 1, 2018)

is she spayed yet?


----------



## KayasDad77 (Dec 15, 2017)

No not yet


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

What is her height


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

My girl stopped height wise at 7 months, and I think it’s quite common. I’m sure she’ll continue to put on muscle as time goes on, but generally her size now is what she will be around for the remainder of her life.


----------



## caprine20 (Jun 10, 2019)

Last year I got a female golden retriever puppy that was considered the runt of the litter, but multiple vets declared her healthy. I was convinced there was something wrong with her and insisted they check for various congenital defects, but none were found. She has maxed out at 45 lb (parents were around 70 lb) and always had a low interest in food but a high activity level and apparently good health. At about 10 months, she showed signs of proestrus, but did not progress through a normal estrous cycle. Based on her two main symptoms -- stunted growth and sterility, I had her karyotyped by Texas A&M and found her to be missing an X chromosome. There is very little information about Turner's syndrome (monosomy X) in dogs, although it is occasionally found in horses and they are reported to be small and sterile but otherwise healthy. Personally, I suspect that this may be more common than believed in canines -- just that almost no one tests for it.


----------

